# Don't you know I quit?



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

HA! So I pushed all my tools to the side and layed out my mats so I can pretend to train in Jiu Jitsu never. Well, now that I said that I no longer do woodworking everyone wants woodwork! What? Someone wants a box by the 18th, GB Anaheim Hills wants a Lectern like the last one I made, and someone wants a bunch of bookcases. Now don't worry, there's no money to be made in any of it. LOL. But it goes to show you that if you are meant to do something nature has a way of making you do it. I may be hardheaded about it, and neglect some of the work. I threw away my jig for the lectern so that's almost a deal breaker. Hehe. Lord knows I can't make another one of those. 
May as well just slap the woodworker back into me.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

thats just toooooo funny!!!!!!!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

bout time you came to your senses…..


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Slap, Slap, Slap, and Slap. I'm Back.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Ha! I love it! Carry on!


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

How about main focus is Jiu Jitsu with a little woodworking on the side to relax and let the peaceful artist in you speak…..that sounds really sappy.
It would be a shame to let your talent go unexpressed


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

How bout if the client can beat me on the mats then I'll do their woodworking projects…..the discount depends on how they won. LOL


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

You make me laugh!
Perhaps you can beat in the nails with some serious Jiu Jitsu training?
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

The combination of Jiu Jitsu and woodwork is a joy to behold.

Your Lectern is proof of that if one was needed. 

Just watch for splinters on your mat.

Jamie


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Woodworkers never quit they just go with the flow of the grain, and every once in awhile we hit a knot. LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

the best part of the story is that you are listening. Nothing wrong with having two passions going at the same time. 
Reminds me of a webpage I used to have (telling a bit of my life story.. or I should say, my husband's) and every time I thought I would take it down, I would get an email from someone thanking me for sharing the experience and that it helped them a lot in their own life. And so it stayed there for years …. 
The Universe speaks… 

and congrats (I think) on all of the orders - $$ or no $$)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Did I warn you, once a woodie always a woodie. LOL


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Maybe you could just break the boards with your hand instead of using a saw!
Everyone here is a comedian!! You are a woodworker and a martial artisan!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome back lol. I have a similar issue with programming and woodworking. Both are very time consuming hobbies, and since I've done programming since I was 12 and now full time, it's not as enjoyable as my new passion of woodworking. I still do it fulltime but as a hobby I enjoy the extended breaks. Somehow though I always am wanting to write new code to help with little tasks here and there so I get pulled back in no matter what. You just can't fight what you're good at. Speaking of, I still owe you some buttons lol sorry for the delay.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

There are some things you just can't change, but then again do you really want to? Just think of all the money you will be saving on liability insurance. Had this little girl actually learn to punch - she hit this other kid that was almost twice her size and broke two of his ribs. Nowadays there would be so many lawyers involved it would be ridiculous.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's just about what I figured. Once woodworking is in your blood you just ain't going to quit and that's all there is to it.


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

Glad to see you got your wood back!! ;-) I guess woodworking doesn't hit back as hard, usually. LOL. Have fun back in the shop.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Is that what they call "splinter" groups


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

LOL…..4 days ago you posted you were finished.
Grumpy said it best.
Lets the chips fall where they may.


----------



## gwlewis66 (Aug 25, 2009)

you can do like the karate kid movie-sand on sand off-you get the idea-lol


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

hmmmm, according to that logic, I need to go buy a shovel


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Welcome to the Hotel California.
You can check out any time you like.
But you can never leave ;-)


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

you have big shoulders keith , and room in your heart for both passions..you know what you want to do and what will bring you the most satisfaction,,hit the mat's hard and be the best…investing in that will take you to the level you want…and then just use the great skills of wood work you already have…to feed that desire along the way…its already written into your soul…you can run , but can not hide…..you see that already…lol…...merry christmas…...grizz


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

"How bout if the client can beat me on the mats then I'll do their woodworking projects…..the discount depends on how they won. LOL"

What's the discount if they tap you with a Gogoplata? Free? lol. I'd assume most customers aren't well-versed in BJJ and you should be able to take them. If not, then you'll know that you're really supposed to keep woodworking. lol.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

the costummer who will beat you is her with a BAM-BAM …..just so you can´t say you wasn´t warrend

take care and have a safe weekend
Dennis


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Keith

Do like I did when I had my business and did not need the work or did not want to work so much at certain tmes of the year. I bid it real high and did it in my time frame. If I did not get it, oh well. If I did get it, I was paid real well to put in the extra time. When I retired, I thought I would do woodworking on the side and make some extra money. If I could not make $20-$25 an hour like I did in the 70's, I decided I was not going to give my work away. I just build things for my kids, grandkids, family members, church and a few good friends. You have to ask yourself why you are building projects for other people?

God Bless
tom


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

You all have heard the story of someone who constantly is 'looking for love' and never finding it? The poem goes something like…

Love is like a butterfly, it eludes you the more you pursue it,
But leave it alone and one day it will lite on your nose…


----------

